# Setting Up Omega Electroquartz 8192hz



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi

Does anybody have a technical guide on how to set up the indexing on these watches?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

The service manual i have does not list how to set the indexing....just states " send back to Omega service centre ".

And my attempts to get the info elsewhere were unsuccessful...

I suspect they didn't trust the AD's repairers to work on them.

The ones i have tweaked have been done by trial and error....turning the small screw ( sometimes glued??..so be careful ) until the index wheel moves smoothly..then backing off half a turn...then sit and wait 24hrs or test on M/C...

Sight and sound are your allies here...much as with the f300's....you can generally hear if the pitch is on.

This method has so far been 50% successful at getting EQ's to run within specs....1 wouldn't run at all, and the other i couldn't get better than 15spd.

Hope this helps.

Regards Keith


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> The service manual i have does not list how to set the indexing....just states " send back to Omega service centre ".
> 
> And my attempts to get the info elsewhere were unsuccessful...
> 
> ...


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Once adjusted it should run fine on a modern cell.

Keith


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Now running with no deviation from MSF as yet, it has had 3 days of use now, can't be bad for a 35 ish year vintage


----------

